# Free Kindle Downloads! Surviving Off-Off Grid! 1/14



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I thought these Free Kindle Downloads were to good not to post! 
These Free Kindle Downloads are generally only free for one day or just a limited time so you must snatch them up right away! If you do not have a Kindle you can still download these by opening an Amazon account, which is free to do. Then download the Kindle for PC app on the Amazon homepage! (Make sure they are still free before you click on the Buy Now button to make sure they are still free before downloading them.)

Surviving Off Off-Grid
"Western Society is in confusion, the industrial world is teetering on collapse, and it looks like things could get worse. Agrarian Blogger, historian, and "plain" preacher Michael Bunker has been living off of the grid for many years, and he has some advice for those living in the industrial/consumerist economy &#8230;living an off off-grid life is achievable. It has been done for thousands of years, and it can be done today... It is quite possible that many people who have relied on a failing system for their means of survival will very soon find that they have made a mistake of historic proportions. Historic, because every major "classical" culture went down the same road our society is on today. This book is about the lessons we should have learned, and what you can do to survive what history tells us must come next."

This one is a great read! 
 The Jakarta Pandemic 
"In the late fall of 2013, a lethal pandemic virus emerges from the Islamic Republic of Indonesia and rages unchecked across every continent. When the Jakarta Flu threatens his picture perfect Maine neighborhood, Alex Fletcher, Iraq War veteran, is ready to do whatever it takes to keep his family safe. As a seasoned sales representative for Biosphere Pharmaceuticals, makers of a leading flu virus treatment, Alex understands what a deadly pandemic means for all of them. He particularly knows that strict isolation is the only guaranteed way to protect his family from the new disease.

With his family and home prepared for an extended period of seclusion, Alex has few real concerns about the growing pandemic. But as the deadliest pandemic in human history ravages northern New England, and starts to unravel the fabric of their Maine neighborhood, he starts to realize that the flu itself is the least of his problems. A mounting scarcity of food and critical supplies turns most of the neighbors against him, and Alex is forced to confront their unexpected hostility before it goes too far. Just when he thinks it can't get any worse, the very face of human evil arrives on Durham Rd. and threatens to destroy them all. Alex and his few remaining friends band together to protect the neighborhood from a threat far deadlier than the flu, as they edge closer to the inevitable confrontation that will test the limits of their humanity."

SODIUM (Heroes) 
"What if civilization came to an abrupt end... What if you were left on your own to survive... If everything had been taken from you would you risk your life to get it back or would you just attempt to hide in the shadows hoping the trouble would all go away? Heroes are not born, they are self made through their actions and deeds. Perhaps there are no more heroes. Perhaps this is the end for man. A handful of survivors are left to decide."

The Walk
"It's one minute after the Big One. Marty Slack, a TV network executive, crawls out from under his Mercedes, parked outside what once was a downtown Los Angeles warehouse, the location for a new TV show. Downtown LA is in ruins. The sky is thick with black smoke. His cell phone is dead. The freeways are rubble. The airport is demolished. Buildings lay across streets like fallen trees. It will be days before help can arrive.

Marty has been expecting this day all his life. He's prepared. In his car are a pair of sturdy walking shoes and a backpack of food, water, and supplies. He knows there is only one thing he can do ... that he must do: get home to his wife Beth, go back to their gated community on the far edge of the San Fernando Valley.

All he has to do is walk. But he will quickly learn that it's not that easy. His dangerous, unpredictable journey home will take him through the different worlds of what was once Los Angeles. Wildfires rage out of control. Flood waters burst through collapsed dams. Natural gas explosions consume neighborhoods. Sinkholes swallow entire buildings. After-shocks rip apart the ground. Looters rampage through the streets.

There's no power. No running water. No order.

Marty Slack thinks he's prepared. He's wrong. Nothing can prepare him for this ordeal, a quest for his family and for his soul, a journey that will test the limits of his endurance and his humanity, a trek from the man he was to the man he can be ... if he can survive The Walk. "


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

The Walk was OK. The ending will make you go WTF!!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Got em, thanks! I got the Kindle second hand for the holidays and it dont work quite right, it may just be the cord, which looks like its been had at by mice...but my pc absolutely hates it. Ive messed with it a lot, d/ld a bunch of books, but never actually read anything from it yet. Still reading a 'real' book I got for the holidays...


----------

